

Introducing Firefox Service Worker Builds - prtndr
http://blog.wanderview.com/blog/2015/02/10/introducing-firefox-service-worker-builds/

======
nfriedly
Since the article doesn't mention it, service workers are basically JavaScript
threads that run in the background even when the web page is closed. (With
permission, of course.) They are a key part of bringing web apps up to parity
with native applications and I'm looking forward to being able to use them :)

~~~
rictic
They are run out of the UI thread of your web site, but their lifecycle is
managed largely by the browser. As a developer you can't count on your service
worker running at any given time. Their main feature is that they are in
between your app and every network request that is made by your app, giving
incredibly powerful caching and offline capabilities. They're also part of the
foundation of push messaging for the web.

Here's a good overview: [http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/service-
worker/introd...](http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/service-
worker/introduction/)

